
Show HN: Morfa – new programming language – general purpose and DSL-friendly - piotrekim
http://morfalang.org/
======
anonyfox
After reading the "why" it seems that the creators should have tried Lisp.
Fast, general purpose and _the_ language for building DSLs. No?

------
drewm1980
I wonder if you could implement APL in morfa...

------
sksixk
a DSL should be able to offer more than the ability to define symbols as
operators, no?

